# What's your favorite rope grab?



## epicklein22 (May 11, 2011)

I'm looking at trying a rope grab as an adjuster on a homemade flip line (13mm safety blue with a swivel clip on one end). This will be my larger flipline when my generic regular flip line isn't long enough. 

So what brands/models do you like? Bailey's has a sale on all petzel products at the moment. The climb right looks good too.

Anybody put a lot of time on a similar flipline setup?


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 11, 2011)

Micrograb or Macrograb are good. I like the Petzl product line in general so you cannot go wrong there either. I am still old schooling it on my non steelcore flipline setup with the good ole prussic loop for adjustment on 20' of 1/2 inch arbrmstr. How you liking climbing? Gonna hafta get together and share some trade secrets Andrew.


----------



## deevo (May 11, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> I'm looking at trying a rope grab as an adjuster on a homemade flip line (13mm safety blue with a swivel clip on one end). This will be my larger flipline when my generic regular flip line isn't long enough.
> 
> So what brands/models do you like? Bailey's has a sale on all petzel products at the moment. The climb right looks good too.
> 
> Anybody put a lot of time on a similar flipline setup?


 
I've been using my US Standard rope grab for the last 5 years with my 5/8 steel core flip line, no problems. Got it from Wesspur. Probably going to replace both this spring due to wear and tear. Use a 1/2" non-steel core double braid when around power.


----------



## RacerX (May 12, 2011)

I started with a simple hip prusik, moved on to a US Standard mechanical adjuster on my wire core flip line, and now I use an ART Positioner on my non-steel flip line (hand tied 1/2" Stable braid). IMO nothing beats the ART due to it's compact size and the fact that it can be released under load. Just my opinion but once you go with the ART it's hard to use anything else.


----------



## imagineero (May 13, 2011)

i use the microcender which is the same as the micrograb except that instead of a bolt to retain the arm it has a captive pin which can be removed without tools. It's still just as safe, and means that you can easily remove your flip line and use the microcender for something else.

As others have mentioned, being able to release the line under load is nice, as is the ability for the device to work both ways so you can have and double ended flipline. The prussik does both these things, but I'm not a huge fan of prussik fliplines.

Trango has released something called a cinch which looks promising. It's a compact rope grab, and has an arm so you can release under load. Works in one direction only, but can also be use as a decender, or could be useful to tie in one end of a rope when on SRT so that a groundie can lower you in an emergency. They are cheaper than the petzle equivalent.

Shaun


----------



## Grace Tree (May 13, 2011)

I've used the ART positioner for the last few years. If you're around Middlefield you're welcome to try it for a week or two.
Phil


----------



## suvra.saha79 (May 14, 2011)

No I don't. Actually I have not enough idea about flipline related matters & so that today I am here. I think I will be able to get enough help from here..


----------



## Grace Tree (May 14, 2011)

suvra.saha79 said:


> No I don't. Actually I have not enough idea about flipline related matters & so that today I am here. I think I will be able to get enough help from here..


Good to have you here. I think I spoke to you last week about my Time Warner cable problem. It still isn't fixed. And by the way, my name is not "Mr. Phil".
Phil


----------



## epicklein22 (May 14, 2011)

I think I'm gonna try a petzl micrograb. They are onsale through Baileys and I've always liked petzl products.

The ART looks great! I might have to upgrade to one of them down the road.


----------



## ATH (May 14, 2011)

I have a CMI Ropewalker (very similar to the Microcender) that I used a few times. It was nice and easy to adjust, but I just really missed being able to lengthen the lanyard under load so I went back to a prussic. I finally broke down last year and bought an ART Positioner.

So...between the 2 (Ropewalker and Positioner), I'd say the 'waste' of money was on the Ropewalker. It did cost a lot less, but it is sitting in my gear bag while the higher dollar Positioner is in the tree with me!

I am not saying you won't like the Micrograb, obviously plenty of people do...but I wish I didn't try to save a few bucks when I bought my Ropewalker. I have thought about using it for climbing then switching to a friction hitch when I am in position, so maybe it won't be a complete loss. In that case not being able to release under load would be a great asset...

FWIW, I have thought a Gibbs Kilmar looks interesting because it can be used either way so you can use the lanyard as a 2-in-1 which I do prefer...but I like the ART more than I prefer a 2-in-1!


----------



## bomar (May 14, 2011)

i like the petzl macrograb but iv heard good things about the new buckingham buckgrab


----------



## trailduster2 (May 17, 2011)

*diestal*

I am using a 15 foot peace of rope with a locking snap hook on one end. Attached to the other is a beeline, micro pully, and a beaner. my grabber is the beeline tied with a diestal. no problems and plenty of rope to go around the trees. Tie a figure 8 in the loose end just as a precaution!


----------



## the Aerialist (May 23, 2011)

*I have the Gibbs Kilmar 2 way rope grab ...*



ATH said:


> ... I have thought a Gibbs Kilmar looks interesting because it can be used either way so you can use the lanyard as a 2-in-1 which I do prefer...



The Kilmar does work both ways but it is difficult to adjust, it takes both hands to get the rope to adjust and is just too much trouble to use as a flip line adjuster.

I'm about to spring for an ART positioner to go with my new SpiderJack. It will be replacing both my Ropewalker and Petzel Microcender. ART products have won me over, the LockJack and SpiderJack are by far the best and most advanced devices for climbing and work positioning.


----------

